# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  κουραστηκα

## MikeStam 3

κουραστηκα με το κοινωνικο αγχος ρε παιδια δεν παει αλλο

----------


## em99

έχεις δοκιμάσει τη σταδιακή εκθεση σε καταστασεις που σε αγχωνουν, ωστε να βγαινεις σιγα σιγα απο το comfort zone σου?

----------


## Xfactor

μαικ συμφωνω με την/τον εμ99 πρεπει σταδιακα να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατατστασεις που σε αγχωνουν....ειναι η μοναδικη λυση και η καλυτερη...και αν δεν μπορεις στην αρχη πες στον γιατρο σου να σ δωσει καμια δοσουλα απο αγχολυτικο.
μονο μην το αφηνεις ετσι ειναι οτι χειροτερο σου καταστρεφει την ζωη

----------


## MikeStam 3

> μαικ συμφωνω με την/τον εμ99 πρεπει σταδιακα να εκθετεις τον εαυτο σου σε κατατστασεις που σε αγχωνουν....ειναι η μοναδικη λυση και η καλυτερη...και αν δεν μπορεις στην αρχη πες στον γιατρο σου να σ δωσει καμια δοσουλα απο αγχολυτικο.
> μονο μην το αφηνεις ετσι ειναι οτι χειροτερο σου καταστρεφει την ζωη


τι αγχολυτικο ρε φιλε εδω δεν εχουμε αφησει τιποτα τα παντα εχω παρει

----------


## Billtheo

Το Nardil που είναι φαρμακαρα ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κανέναν και γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν στα ελληνικά φαρμακεια?Εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι παλιάς γενιάς αντικαταθλιπτικο και έχει περιορισμούς στα φαγητά και αλληλεπιδρασεις με άλλα φάρμακα, αλλά σαν φάρμακο είναι εξαιρετικό, οι βαθμολογίες που παίρνει σε ξένα site είναι 9/10 εν αντίθεση με τα νέα αντικαταθλιπτικα που παίρνουν μάξιμουμ 7/10.Εκατονταδες άνθρωποι που δεν βοηθηθηκαν από τα ssri η τα snri ορίζονται για το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο.

----------


## stefamw

Υπαρχει το Banisteriopsis caapi, ενα βοτανο που χρησιμοποιειται σε τελετες ayahuasca και ειναι φυσικο ΜΑΟΙ. Αλλα αγνωστο ποσο πρεπει να παρει κανεις και τι διαδικασια εχει για να καταναλωθει.
Επισης υπαρχει και το βοτανο Kanna, προερχεται απο την αφρικη, και εχει καλα αποτελεσματα σε κοινωνικο αγχος και καταθλιψη. Δεν πρεπει να συνδιαζεται με κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Για να καταλαβετε πως δουλευει, σκεφτειτε οτι τα ssri ειναι σαν μια βρυση που ριχνει σταγονα σταγονα την σεροτονινη, εως ωτου σε 2-3 βδομαδες μαζευτει μια αξιοσημειωτη ποσοτητα σεροτονινης στο αιμα. Η καννα, ειναι σαν μια βρυση, που τρεχει στο τερμα και δινει απευθειας ολη τη δοση σεροτονινης, με αμεσα αισθητα αποτελεσματα ή εστω σε 2-3 μερες. Μειωνει το κοινωνικο αγχος, αυξανει την ομιλιτικοτητα και προκαλει αυξηση διαθεσης. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα μελλοντικα θα το κανω.

Εμενα η εκθεση παντως δεν με βοηθησε ποτε, πριν κατι χρονια, επι 4 χρονια εβγαινα με μια παρεα αν οχι καθε μερα καθε αλλη μερα, καναμε διαφορα μαζι, καμια απολυτως θετικη αλλαγη στο κοινωνικο αγχος.

----------


## Billtheo

> Υπαρχει το Banisteriopsis caapi, ενα βοτανο που χρησιμοποιειται σε τελετες ayahuasca και ειναι φυσικο ΜΑΟΙ. Αλλα αγνωστο ποσο πρεπει να παρει κανεις και τι διαδικασια εχει για να καταναλωθει.
> Επισης υπαρχει και το βοτανο Kanna, προερχεται απο την αφρικη, και εχει καλα αποτελεσματα σε κοινωνικο αγχος και καταθλιψη. Δεν πρεπει να συνδιαζεται με κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Για να καταλαβετε πως δουλευει, σκεφτειτε οτι τα ssri ειναι σαν μια βρυση που ριχνει σταγονα σταγονα την σεροτονινη, εως ωτου σε 2-3 βδομαδες μαζευτει μια αξιοσημειωτη ποσοτητα σεροτονινης στο αιμα. Η καννα, ειναι σαν μια βρυση, που τρεχει στο τερμα και δινει απευθειας ολη τη δοση σεροτονινης, με αμεσα αισθητα αποτελεσματα ή εστω σε 2-3 μερες. Μειωνει το κοινωνικο αγχος, αυξανει την ομιλιτικοτητα και προκαλει αυξηση διαθεσης. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα μελλοντικα θα το κανω.
> 
> Εμενα η εκθεση παντως δεν με βοηθησε ποτε, πριν κατι χρονια, επι 4 χρονια εβγαινα με μια παρεα αν οχι καθε μερα καθε αλλη μερα, καναμε διαφορα μαζι, καμια απολυτως θετικη αλλαγη στο κοινωνικο αγχος.


Καλησπέρα! Ποια ήταν τα βασικά συμπτώματα του κοινωνικού άγχους σου?

----------


## stefamw

> Καλησπέρα! Ποια ήταν τα βασικά συμπτώματα του κοινωνικού άγχους σου?


Καλησπερα, ειναι ποικιλα :
- Τρεμουλο στα χερια και γενικα στο σωμα αναλογα με το ποσος κοσμος με βλεπει. Συνηθισμενο φαινομενο σε καφετεριες, και ειδικα σε σημειο που με εβλεπαν ακομα περισσοτεροι.
- Πολλα σαρδαμ στην ομιλια, καμια φορα ξεκινουσα να μιλαω και ξεχνουσα τι ηθελα να πω, τελειως εξεφτελιστικο.
- Αδυναμια να κοιταξω καποιον στα ματι συνεχομενα.
- Εσωστρεφεια και γενικα ατομο που δεν μιλαει πολυ, με εβλεπαν ειτε προβληματικο ειτε απομακρο γιαυτο το πραγμα.
- Οταν παθαινα κατι και γινομουν ρεζιλι, ημουν κατακοκκινος λες και επαθα ασχημο εγκαυμα απο τον ηλιο.
- Γενικα απεφευγα να βγαινω συχνα, αλλα τελικα εβγαινα με το ζορι (οσο ειχα ακομα παρεες, τωρα εμεινα με καμια) με το φοβο οτι στο τελος θα με παρατησουν αν ακυρωνω ολη την ωρα. Ελαχιστες φορες περασα καλα.

----------


## ioannis2

> τι αγχολυτικο ρε φιλε εδω δεν εχουμε αφησει τιποτα τα παντα εχω παρει


Αν δεν εκτεθείς στις καταστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Η έκθεση φέρνει σταδιακά την εξοικείωση.

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Αν δεν εκτεθείς στις καταστάσεις που σε αγχώνουν δεν αλλάζει τίποτα. Η έκθεση φέρνει σταδιακά την εξοικείωση.


κ εμενα δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου η έκθεση

----------


## ioannis2

> κ εμενα δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου η έκθεση


Αν εκτίθεσαι σε άτομα με τα οποία δεν τα πας καλά και τα οποία δεν είναι λόγω καταστάσεων μέσα στα πόδια σου ή από τα οποία δεν έχεις απολύτως τίποτα να αποκομίσεις τότε δε σε βοηθάει η έκθεση, εκτός κι αν την έκθεση την έχεις ανάγκη για κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή για κάποιο συγεκριμένο λόγο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Το Nardil που είναι φαρμακαρα ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται από κανέναν και γιατί δεν υπάρχει καν στα ελληνικά φαρμακεια?Εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι παλιάς γενιάς αντικαταθλιπτικο και έχει περιορισμούς στα φαγητά και αλληλεπιδρασεις με άλλα φάρμακα, αλλά σαν φάρμακο είναι εξαιρετικό, οι βαθμολογίες που παίρνει σε ξένα site είναι 9/10 εν αντίθεση με τα νέα αντικαταθλιπτικα που παίρνουν μάξιμουμ 7/10.Εκατονταδες άνθρωποι που δεν βοηθηθηκαν από τα ssri η τα snri ορίζονται για το συγκεκριμένο φάρμακο.





> Υπαρχει το Banisteriopsis caapi, ενα βοτανο που χρησιμοποιειται σε τελετες ayahuasca και ειναι φυσικο ΜΑΟΙ. Αλλα αγνωστο ποσο πρεπει να παρει κανεις και τι διαδικασια εχει για να καταναλωθει.
> Επισης υπαρχει και το βοτανο Kanna, προερχεται απο την αφρικη, και εχει καλα αποτελεσματα σε κοινωνικο αγχος και καταθλιψη. Δεν πρεπει να συνδιαζεται με κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο. Για να καταλαβετε πως δουλευει, σκεφτειτε οτι τα ssri ειναι σαν μια βρυση που ριχνει σταγονα σταγονα την σεροτονινη, εως ωτου σε 2-3 βδομαδες μαζευτει μια αξιοσημειωτη ποσοτητα σεροτονινης στο αιμα. Η καννα, ειναι σαν μια βρυση, που τρεχει στο τερμα και δινει απευθειας ολη τη δοση σεροτονινης, με αμεσα αισθητα αποτελεσματα ή εστω σε 2-3 μερες. Μειωνει το κοινωνικο αγχος, αυξανει την ομιλιτικοτητα και προκαλει αυξηση διαθεσης. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα μελλοντικα θα το κανω.
> 
> Εμενα η εκθεση παντως δεν με βοηθησε ποτε, πριν κατι χρονια, επι 4 χρονια εβγαινα με μια παρεα αν οχι καθε μερα καθε αλλη μερα, καναμε διαφορα μαζι, καμια απολυτως θετικη αλλαγη στο κοινωνικο αγχος.


Όσα βότανα ή φάρμακα και να πάρεις στο τέλος θα πρέπει να εκτεθείς, είναι μονόδρομος, είναι το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που αποτελεί επιτυχία. Τα βότανα και τα φάρμακα απλά θα σου κατεβάζουν το αρνητικό συναίσθημα κάνοντας σου μόνο κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο πιο ομαλή την πορεία προς το στόχο κι επιτρέποντας κατα την πορεία στη σκέψη να λειτουργήσει πιο ψύχραιμα και λογικά.

----------


## koritsi83

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## oboro

κοριτσι83 το κειμενο που παρεθεσες το διαβασες με προσοχη; Καταληγει στο συμπερασμα πως η αποτελεσματικοτητα της εν λογω ουσιας για την αντιμετωπιση των αγχωδων διαταραχων δεν τεκμηριωνεται απο τις μετα-αναλυσεις που εγιναν...

----------


## tsaros

Εγω παιδια παλι εδω και μια βδομαδα κοντευω να παθω κρίση πανικου κάθε φορα που μιλαω με κόσμο. Αρχισε εντελώς ξαφνικα και δεν ειχα πριν απο αυτο το παραμικρό κοινωνικό άγχος.

Μπορει κάτι τετοιο να ξεκινησει απο κατι οργανικό στο κεφαλι που προκαλεί αλλαγη στην προσωπικότητα;

----------


## koritsi83

> Εγω παιδια παλι εδω και μια βδομαδα κοντευω να παθω κρίση πανικου κάθε φορα που μιλαω με κόσμο. Αρχισε εντελώς ξαφνικα και δεν ειχα πριν απο αυτο το παραμικρό κοινωνικό άγχος.
> 
> Μπορει κάτι τετοιο να ξεκινησει απο κατι οργανικό στο κεφαλι που προκαλεί αλλαγη στην προσωπικότητα;


εχεις δοκιμασει
GABA? L-theanine??

----------


## tsaros

> εχεις δοκιμασει
> GABA? L-theanine??


Δε ξερω καν τι ειναι αυτά. Αρχισα cipralex και lexotanil μεχρι να με πιασει η δραση του πρώτου

----------


## masterridley

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η έκθεση βοηθάει να γίνεις καλύτερα... πλέον.

Να μην γίνεις χειρότερα ναι. Σίγουρα αν δεν βγεις απ'το σπίτι σου για πολύ καιρό, η φοβία σου θα είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Αλλά για να γιατρευτείς πρέπει να κάνεις έκθεση αλλάζοντας ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ λίγο λίγο τις σκέψεις σου.

Εγώ ας πούμε έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την βλεματική επαφή στην δουλειά.

Φοβάμαι ότι προκαλώ στους άλλους αμηχανία και ψάχνω για σημάδια που επιβεβαιώνουν τον φόβο μου.

Αυτό με οδηγεί να αποφεύγω κάποιες φορές το βλέμμα των άλλων, και ίσως αυτό όντως να προκαλεί αυτό που φοβάμαι.

Αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία.

Όσο δεν αλλάζουν οι σκέψεις, τόσο δεν διορθώνεται το πρόβλημα. Εκτός αν πάρεις τα σπέσιαλ φάρμακα πχ τραμαντόλ, μαόι και γωδεξέρωτι.

Που σου βελτιώνουν ριζικά τη διάθεση.

----------


## kartpal

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
αντιμετώπιζω και εγω πρόβλημα με κοινωνική φοβία αλλα σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις. Έχω πάρα πολύ άγχος όταν πρόκειται να κάνω μια παρουσίαση στη δουλειά μου, όταν βγαίνω ραντεβού με έναν καινούριο άντρα, όταν χρειάζεται να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου μπροστά σε άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω καλά και διάφορα άλλα παρεμφερή. Από το πολύ άγχος έχω και σωματικά συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο, αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία του σώματος μου και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά.
Πρόσφατα επισκέφθηκα ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε αγωγή με abilify και enlift αρχικά σε πολύ χαμηλές δόσεις και τώρα έχω φτάσει τα 5ml abilify και 10mg enlift.
Στην αρχή είχα μερικές παρενέργειες και μετά τη βδομάδα ένιωσα λιγο καλύτερα. Στις 2 εβδομάδες είδα αρκετή διαφορά στο άγχος και τις πολλές σκέψεις αλλά τώρα πάλι νιώθω στάσιμη. Μπορώ να πω ότι έπεσα και λιγάκι ψυχολογικά. Παίρνω 1 μήνα το abilify και 2 εβδομάδες το enlift γιατί με δυσκόλευαν πολύ στην αρχή ταυτόχρονα και τα 2. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο αυτα τα φάρμακα? Κάποιος με κοινωνική φοβία?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 
> αντιμετώπιζω και εγω πρόβλημα με κοινωνική φοβία αλλα σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις. Έχω πάρα πολύ άγχος όταν πρόκειται να κάνω μια παρουσίαση στη δουλειά μου, όταν βγαίνω ραντεβού με έναν καινούριο άντρα, όταν χρειάζεται να εκφέρω τη γνώμη μου μπροστά σε άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω καλά και διάφορα άλλα παρεμφερή. Από το πολύ άγχος έχω και σωματικά συμπτώματα όπως ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο, αυξάνεται η θερμοκρασία του σώματος μου και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά.
> Πρόσφατα επισκέφθηκα ψυχίατρο και μου έδωσε αγωγή με abilify και enlift αρχικά σε πολύ χαμηλές δόσεις και τώρα έχω φτάσει τα 5ml abilify και 10mg enlift.
> Στην αρχή είχα μερικές παρενέργειες και μετά τη βδομάδα ένιωσα λιγο καλύτερα. Στις 2 εβδομάδες είδα αρκετή διαφορά στο άγχος και τις πολλές σκέψεις αλλά τώρα πάλι νιώθω στάσιμη. Μπορώ να πω ότι έπεσα και λιγάκι ψυχολογικά. Παίρνω 1 μήνα το abilify και 2 εβδομάδες το enlift γιατί με δυσκόλευαν πολύ στην αρχή ταυτόχρονα και τα 2. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο αυτα τα φάρμακα? Κάποιος με κοινωνική φοβία?
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Γειά σου αν θες να γράψεις το θέμα σου πήγαινε να ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου θέμα. Εδώ δεν θα το δει κανείς γιατι το έγραψες ως απάντηση στο θέμα του Mike.

----------


## Twome22

Ως ένα σημείο μπορώ να σε καταλάβω, ειδικά αυτό που μιλάς σε κάποιον και κολλάς στο τι θα πεις είναι το χειρότερο μου, εγώ από το έντονο ανχος και φόβο συνέχεια όλο σκέφτομαι ένα σωρό σενάρια για το τι θα πάει στραβά για κάτι που θέλω να κάνω οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό στο θέμα με κόσμο η να πάω σε τράπεζα ή νοσοκομείο η κάτι άλλο.... Δεν ξέρω άμα το έχεις και εσύ αυτό εγώ παράδειγμα όταν είμαι πολύ ώρα με κόσμο και γυρνάω σπίτι με ποιανει ένα σφίξιμο στο στήθος και δεν ηρεμώ από το ανχος...

----------


## kartpal

> Γειά σου αν θες να γράψεις το θέμα σου πήγαινε να ανοίξεις ένα δικό σου θέμα. Εδώ δεν θα το δει κανείς γιατι το έγραψες ως απάντηση στο θέμα του Mike.


A ok είμαι καινούριο μέλος και ακόμα ψάχνω τα κατατόπια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη διευκρίνιση.

----------


## kartpal

> Ως ένα σημείο μπορώ να σε καταλάβω, ειδικά αυτό που μιλάς σε κάποιον και κολλάς στο τι θα πεις είναι το χειρότερο μου, εγώ από το έντονο ανχος και φόβο συνέχεια όλο σκέφτομαι ένα σωρό σενάρια για το τι θα πάει στραβά για κάτι που θέλω να κάνω οτιδήποτε και αν είναι αυτό στο θέμα με κόσμο η να πάω σε τράπεζα ή νοσοκομείο η κάτι άλλο.... Δεν ξέρω άμα το έχεις και εσύ αυτό εγώ παράδειγμα όταν είμαι πολύ ώρα με κόσμο και γυρνάω σπίτι με ποιανει ένα σφίξιμο στο στήθος και δεν ηρεμώ από το ανχος...


Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Κάποιες φορές το παθαίνω και γω όταν είμαι εξω με πολλά άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω. Όχι τόσο με τον κόσμο τριγύρω όσο όταν πρέπει να τους συναναστραφώ σε κάποια κοινή παρέα. Τα ίδια σκέφτομαι και γω, μήπως πω κάτι και ρεζιλευτώ ή χρειαστεί να πω τη γνώμη μου για κάτι μπροστά σε όλους. Ασε δράμα, έχω αποφύγει πολλές επαγγελματικές συναναστροφές γι αυτό τον λόγο.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει εσύ να κάνεις κάτι? Εννοώ ψυχοθεραπεία ή κάποια αγωγή. Εγω μόνο με ψυχοθεραπεία δεν κατάφερα πολλά. Ό,τι και να μου πουν το σώμα μου αντιδράει. Λες και έχει γραφτεί όλο αυτό στο dna μου, δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω.

----------


## kartpal

Να σε ρωτήσω έχεις δοκιμάσει να πάρεις κάποιο αγχολυτικό ή αντικαταθλιπτικό και δεν είδες κανένα αποτέλεσμα? Τουλάχιστον να καταστέλλουν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα

----------


## el.gre

Δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είσαι αλλά να ξέρεις ότι το κοινωνικό άγχος με τα χρόνια μειώνεται.Οσο αποκτάς αυτοεκτίμηση κ αυτόπεποιθηση αυτό μειώνεται. Στα είκοσι μου είχα κοινωνική φοβία μακάρι να χα πάρει τότε κάποιο αντικαταθληπτικο θα ήταν πιο εύκολα το αντιμετώπιζα μόνη μου. Χάνεις πολλά απ τη ζωή αλήθεια είναι κ τώρα αν μου πεις να μιλήσω μπροστά σε δέκα άτομα δεν μπορώ αλλά δε χρειάζεται κιόλας να το κάνω μου αρκεί που μπορώ να πάω για καφέ μπορώ να μπω στο λεοφωρειο μπορώ να πάω σε μια συνέντευξη για δουλειά. Το κλειδί είναι να είσαι περήφανος για τον εαυτό σου γι αυτά που ξέρεις γι αυτά που έχεις κερδίσει για τις ικανότητες σου να πιστεύεις σε σένα. Σ αυτά μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει μόνο ο ψυχολόγος. Ο ψυχίατρος θα γράψει τα φάρμακα αν τα χρειαζεσαι

----------


## Twome22

Kartpal καλησπέρα άργησα πολύ να γράψω συγνώμη...
Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και παίρνω δύο διαφορετικά φάρμακα, το παλεύω πολύ άλλες φορές νιώθω καλύτερα άλλες όχι άλλες είμαι σε κατάσταση δεν θέλω να υπάρχω αν κατάλαβες τι εννοώ, πέρσι ήμουν λίγο καλύτερα έκανα προσπάθεια σε θέμα δουλειάς φέτος λόγο και με αυτόν τον ιό κλείστηκα πάρα πολύ και δεν είμαι σε καλή ψυχολογία και ας περνώ και φάρμακα, και εγώ θέλω να κάνω πράγματα αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει ένα πρόβλημα για όλα...

----------


## Twome22

Καλησπέρα stefamw αυτό το βότανο το kanna, που μπορείς να βρεις στην Ελλάδα? Γιατί ψάχνω και αντί για αυτό μου βγάζει κανναβη...

----------

